# When would you consider teeth to be retained?



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just as the title said: when would you consider baby teeth to be "retained" and require vet help?

Our puppy has double upper canines for a couple weeks now. The adult canines are half way in. The babies are stuck in really good, and don't look like they're going anywhere... But she is just 6 months old. All her other teeth are done, I think.

So would you wait it out? Does it take a while for the upper canines to fall out sometimes?

She is our first baby small dog. ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would have any remaining teeth removed at her spay.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Oops, sorry she isn't being spayed. I should have said that earlier! Thanks!

(or, I should say rather... She is being very LATE spayed. Too late to leave puppy teeth)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jayar said:


> Oops, sorry she isn't being spayed. I should have said that earlier! Thanks!


Why? Is she a show dog?


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Why? Is she a show dog?


Show & performance.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Got it.

I'd want them out pretty soon as to not impede her adult teeth. Her mouth will be crucial as you show her. Her bite as well as how the teeth look.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay... I admit I am already slightly concerned about how a couple of her incisors line up. I will speak with the vet after the holidays.

She isn't for breeding, just getting my first year or two of show experience, so I am not TERRIBLY worried. But I think you're right. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im still hoping at 14 months lol...my bitch had two retained lower canines she lost one a few weeks ago will have to get the other one out soon she has a good mouth though...i personally think 6 months is too young i'd start worrying if she was coming upto a year


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie had the canines pulled at her spay. The upper two are in, but at nine months she still doesn't have the lower ones??? Hope the adult ones are in there!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo is coming up to 8 months at the beginning of January. I think most of his teeth are in but his two bottom canines were half through while the baby teeth were still there. The left one came out and I think the right is becoming wobbly now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're wanting to show her I'd personally have them pulled as soon as the adults are 1/2 way in. Having baby teeth pulled at the right time can save a bite from going off depending on placement of teeth. For me I always get them pulled when the adults are 1/2 way in & babies are firmly rooted. Scared to wait any longer. With lower canines especially since they tend to come in narrower than the babies & the longer you wait the less chance they have of "spreading" when babies are removed.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerri was spayed very young (10 weeks, not my choice) so she had to have her teeth taken care of separately. My vet wanted to pull her 2 retained canines at 6 months, her adult teeth were 3/4 of the way in and her baby ones were stuck really good. That's what I did and everything seems to have worked out fine for her.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Lowers came in great. Actually, she lost them both before the adult teeth peeked through the skin, so there was a short period there where the lower canines were completely absent and she looked really goofy. Anyway, this is part of the reason the uppers are concerning me - they really are showing NO inclination of going anywhere!

We have an appointment with our vet in 4 weeks. She is going on holidays as of today, and we won't let anyone else do it. Also, the pup is on Prednisone for "Puppy Strangles" and we have begun the taper but the vet really wants to see her down to 2.5mg Prednisone every OTHER day before she'll do even a minor surgery. And she will still put her on oral antibiotics as a precaution. So we're balancing doing it sooner with waiting an appropriate amount of time with respect to the Prednisone.

Bad timing for everything. LOL

(And again, while she is a show/performance puppy, she is NOT a breeding dog. ;-))


----------

